# 2012 Due Dates & BIRTHS!



## Elizax

Thought I would make a sub thread for the original teen due dates & births so that maybe when it does get updated the 2012 part can just be copied and pasted onto it to make it easier :D
I have too much spare time :haha:

:pink: - Girl
:blue: - Boy
:yellow: - Hasn't or Isn't finding out the sex

If I miss anyone out or get anything wrong, please feel free to say :flow:



*December/January*
30th - tinkerbelle93 *[Oliver born on 08/01]*

*January*

3rd - SabrinaB :pink:
4th - Mommie2be [*Corey born on 02/01*]
10th - Snowfia :pink:
15th - Zerolivia :pink:
22nd - DaisyM :pink::pink:
23rd - Mb2012 :pink:
25th - A.Laodeacea.M :pink:
26th - Shansam :blue:
26th - SapphireCrush :pink:
30th - Fruitymeli :pink:


*Febuary*

2nd - JustSmile :pink:
2nd - Quiche94 *[Olivia Rose - Born 30/01]*
5th - Kaisma :pink:
5th - Trinastella [*Aliyah - Born 19/01*]
5th - Jcarriker :blue:
10th - Elizax [*Lucas Theo - Born on 17/02*]
11th - x0xo.xo [*Adam - Born on 08/02]*
11th - X__kimberly [*Jayden Cody born on 11/02*]
13th - nicoleJOLIE :pink:
14th - SouthernC [*Grayson David William*]
14th - HeatherElisex :blue:
14th - Deonsmommy :blue:
24th - Veganmama :blue:
25th - B l i n k [*Evie-Jane*]
27th - Qwerry :pink:
27th - Mybbyboo :blue:
27th - Rachie2011 :pink:
28th - Jemmie1994 [*Evie Amelia born 03/02*]

*March*

1st - larudy13 :pink:
5th - Bbyno1 :pink:
5th - RaRa392 :pink:
7th - KaylaAndBump :blue:
8th - Lyssx :blue:
10th - x__Hannah__x :pink:
10th - octosquishy [*Isiah Don*]
11th - xxchloexx :pink:
12th - loveme_x :blue:
12th - JessicaAnne [*Lucas*]
14th - Beanzz [*Oakley Benjamin Born on 24/03*]
14th - Amber4 - :pink:
14th - MummyTinks :blue:
18th - Chanelle92 [*Logan Riley*]
19th - Ittybittyx [*Lacey Izabela*]
20th - SarahMUMMY :blue:
22nd - Megananna :yellow:
24th - EffyKat :blue:
27th - Samisshort :blue:
30th - Nade..Tadpole :pink:
31st - Shaunagh [*Cassidy Jennifer May*]

*April*

6th - KiwiMOM :pink:
9th - Ashleypauline :blue:
9th - rhdr9193..x :blue:
11th - kecie :blue:
11th - babybumpbelly :pink:
12th - KittieB :yellow:
16th - Mommy2bee416 :blue:
16th - Lovemybabaa :blue:
17th - 060509.x :pink:
17th - blamesydney [*Scarlet Raine Parker*]
18th - tiffffx :pink:
19th - freckles1117 :blue:
19th - Lauralily *[Lily-Grace]*
23rd - Miss_Quirky :blue:
24th - Robynx :pink:
26th - Emmylou92 :pink:
27th - Clairex20 :yellow:
29th - Abby_ :blue:

*May*

2nd - nollie :pink:
5th - megrenade [*Jericho*]
5th - Tryin4baby :pink:
6th - KelseyRose05 *[Blake Alexander]*
12th - Xjssc :blue:
13th - jay004 :blue:
16th - GirlRacer - :blue:
22nd - JJandPix :pink:
26th - ClairAye :yellow:
26th - UniqueBeauty [*Jayden*]
27th - HellBunny :yellow:

*June*

1st - AJE2012 :yellow:
6th - kirsteen [*Alfie*]
9th - raquel4L :blue:
9th - Mistylee - *[Elijah Duff]*
12th - ZombieQueen [*Ellowyn Haruko Joon*]
16th - MrsDani :yellow:
18th - babycakes16 :yellow:
19th - MumToBe2012 :pink:
19th - Mini Monster :blue:
22nd - Jennaxo :yellow
25th - MUM0FTW0 :blue:
28th - AnnabelsMummy :yellow:
28th - fl00b [*Riley Samuel*]
29th - Michelle_Can7 :yellow:
29th - lil_mama_415 :pink:

*July*

5th - Mickey1994 [*Gabriel Owen*]
12th - Jodiebump2012 :pink:
14th - ayesha_a_b :yellow:
15h - Angelbabymama :yellow:
15th - Linzi_x [*Francesca Elizabeth*]
16th - poonibby :yellow:
18th - YoungMum92 :yellow:
19th - ChiiBaby :yellow:
25th - Irmastar - :pink:
30th - MollieMay :yellow:

*August*

2nd - jamies girl :yellow:
13th - KatVM :yellow:
16th - Crawshaw :yellow:
17th - babyboosmummy :yellow:
21st - Babybbumbleb :yellow:
26th - Hotbump :angel::flow:
26th - Droplette :yellow:

*September *

1st - MrsEngland :yellow:
1st - Ayannaplus1 :yellow:
3rd - haylz9 :yellow:
7th - Jasminemarie :yellow:
11th - lola_90 :yellow:
13th - KatVM :yellow:
16th - erinlena :yellow:
16th - angellove12 :yellow:
18th - 17thy :yellow:
19th - Hayleyandbaby :yellow:
22nd - Jessy16 :yellow:


​


----------



## Shaunagh

My March 31st bumparoo is :pink:
:thumbup:
But good thread! xx


----------



## jemmie1994

Thanks! been waiting for the main thread be updated for ages but must be such a pain to keep up with


----------



## Elizax

Yeah, I noticed it hadn't been updated in a while so if OP comes back she can just take this and add it :thumbup:


----------



## Ittybittyx

Due March 19th with a :pink:


----------



## veganmama

feb 24 boyy


----------



## chanelle92

Chanelle March 18th :blue:


----------



## Elizax

chanelle92 said:


> Chanelle March 18th :blue:

Aw, that's my mams birthday :)


----------



## JessicaAnne

Jessica, March 12th team :blue:

:D


----------



## RaRa392

march 5 girl :)


----------



## samisshort

Great idea!!

March 27th with a :blue: bump


----------



## Amber4

I was thinking about a thread like this today! Thanks for adding me already :thumbup:


----------



## AJE2012

June 1st for me :flower: Thank you!


----------



## Elizax

Amber4 said:


> I was thinking about a thread like this today! Thanks for adding me already :thumbup:

I saw the dates just building up in the other one for ages but never had the time to actually just sit down and get everyone sorted into one for next year, no probs hunni :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

It'll be cool if it's kept updated. :hugs: It'll be exciting to watch the list and see everyone have their babies and then wait for our turns to arrive!


----------



## Elizax

Amber4 said:


> It'll be cool if it's kept updated. :hugs: It'll be exciting to watch the list and see everyone have their babies and then wait for our turns to arrive!

I know, I'm gonna keep on top of it till OP from the other one comes back or until I pop mine out :haha:


----------



## Mb2012

January 23rd team :pink:


----------



## qwerry

woohooo i'm already on it :happydance: Thanks for doing this i've been checking the main thread for weeks:flow:.

x


----------



## KiwiMOM

6th of April for me with a currently yellow bump, be back in 5 days to hopefully change it pink or blue :flower:

great idea! Thanks for doing this :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

ahh i was already on there :happydance: thanks =]


----------



## YoungMum92

July 18th :yellow:


----------



## Kaisma

Thanks for adding me hun :hugs:


----------



## mommy2bee416

April 16th don't know what baby is yet


----------



## emmylou92

April 
26th - Emmylou92 :yellow: 
atm

I did it like that so you just have to copy and paste


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha you already got mine :winkwink: xx


----------



## MrsDani

June 16th :yellow:


----------



## snowfia

January 10th :pink:


----------



## Elizax

Updated :flow:
We have lots of 2012 baby girls on the way, can't wait to see what all these yellows turn into :)


----------



## beanzz

I just noticed all the baby girls :haha: 2012 is a very pink year so far! Maybe more boys will show up in the next few months! 

& thanks for adding me already :thumbup:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

9th April :) not found our yet xx


----------



## 060509.x

April 17th :) :yellow:


----------



## Elizax

Anyone else been missed? :flow:


----------



## x0xo.xo

February 11th 2012 is when i'm due :blue:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

February 13 2012 - team yellow for now . :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahh I have a 2011 due date.. but it's December 30 so who knows I might be a 2012 mum  xx


----------



## Elizax

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Ahh I have a 2011 due date.. but it's December 30 so who knows I might be a 2012 mum  xx

I put you in anyway hun :flower:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

march 20th :blue: 
x


----------



## Lyssx

March 8th :blue: :)


----------



## trinaestella

Feb 5th, baby girl :)


----------



## tiffffx

18th april - unknown sex :flower:


----------



## samisshort

Wow only two :blue: bumps in January.

This thread is looking very nice! I'm sure the OP of the Teen Due Dates And Births thread will really appreciate this :flow:


----------



## Elizax

Yeah, I know she gets quite busy with LO and we all help each other out here :flow:


----------



## Elizax

Bump!


----------



## EffyKat

I'm due march 24th with another boy :)


----------



## JustSmile

Feb 2nd :pink: :cloud9: xxx


----------



## ayesha_a_b

Due 14th July . Don't know the sex yet.


----------



## HeatherElisex

February 14th and a boy :)
Good thread! :flower:


----------



## Angelbabymama

Due july 15th :D not sure on the sex yet! Xx


----------



## Quiche94

Due 2nd of feb
Team :yellow:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

UPDATE: Team Pink :pink: Elsie-May :cloud9:


----------



## KiwiMOM

I can't remember if I've posted here yet.. I'm now Team :pink:


----------



## babycakes16

i'm due 18th june. will be team :yellow: for a while still :flower:


----------



## ashleypauline

ladiess so far we have 21 :pink: and 16 :blue: haha girls are taking over!


----------



## imprfcttense

I'm due March 7th :blue: :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Due 5th March
Team pink:D


----------



## Elizax

Updated :thumbup:
Looks like 2012 could be the girls year :flow:


----------



## ashleypauline

my bump turned blue!! :blue:


----------



## Jennaxo

June 22nd :yellow:
Only according to a due date calculator so may change :)


----------



## HellBunny

I'm due May 27th, we are unsure of the gender yet xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

due, june 28th.. 
x


----------



## nollie

Im due May 2nd<3 with a baby girl. :)


----------



## freckles1117

april 19th &#57422; boy


----------



## Elizax

bump!


----------



## Deonsmommy

February 14th boy :)


----------



## Elizax

bump


----------



## Amber4

Not for me, but I know MummyTinks is due on March 14th too with a boy. She's not been added :flower:


----------



## MollieMay

I'm due 30th July 2012 :) x


----------



## poonibby

im due july 16th


----------



## Elizax

bump!


----------



## beanzz

I think loveme_x said she was having a boy, if I remember correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## Elizax

bump!


----------



## blamesydney

I'm due April 17th, and I'm team :pink:.

:happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

Hey, you can change my :yellow: to a :pink:! :)


----------



## larudy13

Due March 1 team :pink: <3


----------



## Elizax

bump!


----------



## Amber4

Thought I'd bump this up because it's easier than the big one. I'm excited to watch people on it give birth and tick them off until it's my turn :D

I'm sure Kirsty will update it for new members too!


----------



## beanzz

Some of the girlies have had their babies too! Can't wait til March babies start being born!! :D


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Some of the girlies have had their babies too! Can't wait til March babies start being born!! :D

I know a few people have! It's crazy :shock: 

I have my midwife here on Tuesday to start a BIRTH PLAN!


----------



## beanzz

omg how exciting!! dunno when my midwife is gonna do that with me but im guessing it'll be this next appointment or the 33 week appointment :shock: 
i do have my hospital bag half packed already though :blush: but thats mainly because i didnt want sanitary towels, disposable knickers and breast pads lying around my room :haha:


----------



## JJandPix

Due May 22nd and Team Surprise. My little one wants to keep it a secret :)


----------



## Amber4

I haven't even bought the bag to start doing mine. Even OH suggested we start it soon! I was like "What?" I thought he wouldn't of even thought of that. lol. 

It's getting so real for me now. I keep thinking about having her soon, holding her, doing things for her and such... I keep crying. lol. I'm happy, just over whelmed mainly.


----------



## Elizax

Girls, as Amber said I'd be happy to add any births as well just let me know and I'll add them on :flow:


----------



## kirsteen

june 6th :yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:


----------



## Mickey1994

July 5th :yellow:


----------



## Ayannaplus1

September 1, 2012 :yellow:
I seem to be the farthest away lol


----------



## lil_mama_415

june 29th 2012 with my princess


----------



## MrsEngland

September 1st (could change at my datting scan though!)


----------



## haylz9

September 3rd :)


----------



## MumToBe2012

My baby is due 19th June, don't know the sex till 30th Jan though :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:) April 23rd. It was April 1st but got changed at my 19week appointment. (Went from April 1st to 27th now they are "certain" it's the 23rd lol)

And it's a boy


----------



## ClairAye

26th May team :yellow:


----------



## KatVM

August 13 th :)


----------



## jay004

Hiyaa :) 

I'm due May13th, TEAM BLUE :)


----------



## Elizax

Bump! :flow:


----------



## KatVM

I think you forgot august :)


----------



## Elizax

KatVM said:


> I think you forgot august :)

Ill put it up when I get on the comp later :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

my bump is blue :) x


----------



## Abby_

April 29th with a blue bump. :blue:


----------



## ChiiBaby

July 19th :) :yellow: Im gonna find out hopfuly on 27th feb :D


----------



## blamesydney

ChiiBaby said:


> July 19th :) :yellow: Im gonna find out hopfuly on 27th feb :D

Day after my baby shower, yo. :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

August 26th here :wave: :yellow:


----------



## mommy2bee416

mommy2bee416 said:


> April 16th don't know what baby is yet

My bump is :blue:


----------



## Elizax

Updated :flower:


----------



## octosquishy

Hi :) New here and due March 10th with a little :blue: boy!! :) His name is Isiah Don


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Hi :) my baby is due on the 12th July :D x


----------



## Elizax

**UPDATE**

If anybody would like the name they've chosen for their LO putting on, just let me know and I'll change the stalk to the name :flower:


----------



## beanzz

My baby boy is Oakley Benjamin :)


----------



## trinaestella

Aliyah xx


----------



## erinlena

i'm due september 16th! =) everything says it'll be a boy and i hope so but i have awhile before i find out =) hoping for a Tanner Liam!


----------



## blamesydney

I'm already up there, but my girl's name is Scarlet Raine Parker. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernC

SouthernC due February 14 :blue:


----------



## Hayleyandbaby

Hayley, September 19th, team yellow for now!


----------



## erinlena

september 16th! team yellow till u/s! =)


----------



## kecie

April 11th :blue: 

:)


----------



## Megananna

Add me in:)
March 22nd team yellow


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jayden's due May 26th! :blue:


----------



## 17thy

September 18th, 2012 is our unofficial due date. Another dating scan on February 9th and I'll update :flower: Team yellow until scan in March.


----------



## babybumpbelly

April 11 girl :3


----------



## megrenade

*Jericho is due May 5th *


----------



## Hotbump

Can you put an angel next to mine? I mc about a week ago :(


----------



## B l i n k

*Evie-Jane* , Due 25th Feb.
:)


----------



## lola_90

Due 11th of September 2012

Team :yellow: until gender scan!


----------



## trinaestella

Aliyah came on the 19th Jan, 2012 x


----------



## ZombieQueen

Ellowyn Haruko Joon - due June 12th :cloud9:


----------



## MumToBe2012

MumToBe2012 said:


> My baby is due 19th June, don't know the sex till 30th Jan though :)

Having a :pink: :flower:


----------



## Elizax

Updated :flow:


----------



## mommie2be

Corey was born on January 2nd ! :)


----------



## angellove12

Could you add me to it pleaseee  due on september 16th! thankyouuuu x


----------



## Mini Monster

MumToBe2012 said:


> MumToBe2012 said:
> 
> 
> My baby is due 19th June, don't know the sex till 30th Jan though :)
> 
> Having a :pink: :flower:Click to expand...


Ohh im 19th June too :blue:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

June 25th-:blue: :happydance:


----------



## raquel4L

9th June, 2012 :blue:


----------



## tryin4baby

you can change mine now :)

i WAS due may 8th and team yellow but i am now due may 5th and team pink xx


----------



## Mei190

Am due 8th June, Team Blue. 

(I noticed there are people due 19th June. Awesome date as it's my birthday lol :D.. however my 'supposed due date' was the same day as LO#2's due date... eeek)


----------



## HellBunny

I'm due may 27th but now on team blue :D xx


----------



## jamies girl

my little bean is due on the 2nd of August and is on team yellow!x


----------



## Quiche94

Update: 

I had a baby girl on the 30/01/12 called Olivia rose


----------



## Babybbumbleb

August 21st, haven't found out what the sex is yet


----------



## Pregnant_2012

Due September 27th


----------



## Jennaxo

My due date changed since this, I'm due June 21st and i'm team blue :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My Oliver was born on the eighth of January  xx


----------



## jemmie1994

Evie Amelia was born 3rd Feb :)


----------



## KelseyRose05

Blake Alexander is due May 06 :flower:


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm on team :blue: and due on the 16th May 2012 xx


----------



## Crawshaw

16th August 2012 - Team Yellow (Hope to find out)


----------



## Mistylee

Elijah Duff is due on June 9th. :blue:


----------



## Mickey1994

I have an update.
I just found out I'm having a little boy! His name is Gabriel Owen.


----------



## x0xo.xo

Had my little guy! Adam came into this world on feb 8th


----------



## babyboosmummy

august 17th 2012 is when my baby is due to arrive :) im so excited already!! :D :yellow:


----------



## Lauralily

Lily-Grace is due on 19th April! :) xxx


----------



## Jodiebump2012

I found out today i'm team pink :pink: :D ! 

Can you update me on the list please ? xx


----------



## Droplette

Due 26th August
Haven't found out the sex yet :)


----------



## Xjssc

Due May 12th - boy


----------



## fl00b

due june 28th with Riley Samuel :blue: =)


----------



## Linzi_x

july 15th :pink: :) and her name is Francesca Elizabeth <3


----------



## jasminemarie

My little one will be born September 7th, 2012. I have yet to find out the gender. :)


----------



## Jessy16

I'm due September 22 :) Hoping to find out the gender in a few weeks


----------



## jasminemarie

Jessy16 said:


> I'm due September 22 :) Hoping to find out the gender in a few weeks

Me too! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## Jessy16

jasminemarie said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due September 22 :) Hoping to find out the gender in a few weeks
> 
> Me too! Isn't it exciting?Click to expand...

Exciting but daunting! Still adjusting to the fact I'm going to be a mom, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jasminemarie

Jessy16 said:


> Exciting but daunting! Still adjusting to the fact I'm going to be a mom, but I'm looking forward to it.

Yeaaah I'm feeling the exact same way. Still such a surprise evertime I think about it I'm like holy crap this is actually happening!


----------



## lovemybabaa

aprill 16th :blue: xx


----------



## X__Kimberly

ah I forgot to post here

Jayden Cody arrived February 11<3


----------



## JJandPix

Found out i'm now team pink :)


----------



## irmastar

I'm due july 25th and I'm having a girl


----------



## emmylou92

We have a pink bump now!!!


----------



## kirsteen

Im already on there but Im a blue bump now not yellow! and he is gonna be called Alfie (ithink)!! x (im 6th of june)


----------



## beanzz

Completely forgot about posting here. Oakley Benjamin arrived 24th march :flow:


----------



## MarissaFaith

June 29th :blue:


----------



## misse04

due 24th July with baby boy calling him Harvey :) x


----------



## Harrise7

I'm due December 7th, will not be finding out the sex of the baby until he/she arrives! :yellow:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I was due january 25th , she arrived 16th january! Lilly Mae :flower: x


----------



## Jessy16

I'm expecting a girl, she'll be called Cora Grace Alea. Still due on 09/22 :)


----------



## Beccaaa

Due on August 1st with my first :), with team :yellow: as baby had its legs crossed at scan! x


----------



## AddidasBoo

Hey Im due 29th October Team Yellow So Far Possible Twins :oneofeach::cloud9:


----------



## 1st_time_mum

Due on the 20th June with my little man :)


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Due November 7 :) will hopefully find out the sex when we can.


----------



## JadeaSN95

I am due with a :yellow: on September 16th


----------



## BrytniJo

I'm due with :blue: TOMMORROW! (april 9). So any time now I am hoping. :flower:


----------



## katiefx

I'm due on November 12th :flower:


----------



## JennyC

!


----------



## chanelle92

Not sure if I updated this thread but I had Logan on the 23rd March <3


----------



## devon_91x

I'm due August 6th with :pink:


----------



## samisshort

Forgot about this thread!

Alexander was born March 31 :)


----------



## jay004

Jacob Tobias was born April 3rd :)


----------



## HenleysMummy

babyboosmummy said:


> august 17th 2012 is when my baby is due to arrive :) im so excited already!! :D :yellow:

i dont know if anyone is still updating this but i am babyboosmummy. i had to change my email, so figured it would be easier to make a new account!
im still *due 17th august*! but im team blue now :blue: :D
and i have choosen the name Henley Ryan :baby: :haha:
xx


----------



## jasminemarie

I totally forgot about this thread it's been a while since it popped up! Hahah, we now know we are having a beautiful baby boy, still due September 7th. And his name will be Lucas. :)


----------



## LarLar

October 10th :blue:


----------



## ZombieQueen

My little girl Ellowyn Harumi was born June 22nd :)


----------

